# Offset Detailing Essex: Maserati Gransport 'Design Guigiaro' Wet Sand & Correction



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Offset Detailing Essex: Maserati Gransport 'Design Guigiaro' Wet Sand & Correction*



      

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

Booked in for a paint correction detail was this Maserati Gransport 'Design Guigiaro' which was pretty much trashed by the paint shop. Sand marks, heavy scratching and swirl marks were evident all over the car. The roof was horrific!!!

The two front wings were repainted and what remained was alot of orange peel which the owner requested to be wet sanded.

After a full wash process decontamination and clay the front wings were hit with 2000 followed by 3000 and then polished with Rupes compounds and pads as was the entire Maserati using Rupes Zephir and Scholl S3 Gold making a change to the Rupes norm. IPA wipe downs after every hit with the machine.

Refinement was with a Rupes yellow pad and Scholl S40 - I haven't used Scholl in a long while and made a refeshing change. It certainly finished up beautiful!

Protection was Auto Finesse Spirit wax applied by my bare hands - no applicator. A spot of 'hand waxing'. Finish Kare Poly Slick was used as an after spritz.
Wheels, calipers and exhausts treated with Sonax wheel sealant, glass sealed with Gtechniq.

Interior was vacummed throughout, Auto Finesse Crystal applied to the inside glass and Chemical Guys for the interior.

ALOT of pictures below - enjoy!!!










Cleaned ready for paint inspection.



Paint shop woes...


Huge amount of hazing.


Ouch.




During the wet sanding process. 2000, 3000 then polishing.



Glad to see this shine back!!




A couple of 50/50's








The roof. This was horrific.





And after first stage machine polishing.



More defects in the roof.


And corrected.




And more...



Much better.






Marks left by the painters...



Glass!



Love this colour!



50/50


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Flake!




Rear drivers side quarter.








Bonnet corrected.






Orange peel on the drivers side front wing from the painters - grim.


During the wet sanding process.


And first stage polishing.



[URL=http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/offsetdetailing/media/Mserati%20Gransport/IMG_5358_zpst3qlejvn.jpg.html]





That colour!!






That roofline's looking sweet now!









Pukka.




Interior shots.




Carbon fire air vent casing was sweet.










Loving the carbon fibre steering wheel!


Thanks for looking!


----------



## mrwalsh (Mar 30, 2015)

Amazing transformation !

What the bliddy hell did the paintshop do to it !!??


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Superb work, what a transformation. :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great turnaround.


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice one Daryl .


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

What a transformation.. I still think that bodyshops should be named and shamed for producing work like that... :wave:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

neilb62 said:


> What a transformation.. I still think that bodyshops should be named and shamed for producing work like that... :wave:


Agreed! I didn't get the name of them I'm afraid.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

excellent turnaround, love the colour.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work. Love the colour as well


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, that's incredible. Gorgeous car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice work! Gorgeous colour and that the interior is stunning


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A great thread very informative as always, what a beautiful car some super shots a dedicated result.

John Tht.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Titanium Htail said:


> A great thread very informative as always, what a beautiful car some super shots a dedicated result.
> 
> John Tht.


Thanks very much John! :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Wow, that's incredible. Gorgeous car.


Many thanks!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ROB WOODHOUSE said:


> Nice work! Gorgeous colour and that the interior is stunning


Cheers Rob! :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm a bit late posting but I've got to say I'm gobsmacked .The results are absolutely stunning
Daz


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Zip!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow, great detail on a lovely car! Well done mate.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Chongo!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Blue Med now looking as it should - excellent result fella:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Blue Med now looking as it should - excellent result fella:thumb:


Cheers!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow, now that is a full detail! The marks left on the car by the paint shop were criminal, I hope the owner never paid them for making that mess. Great job to sort that out, nice!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Been informed this has now been scratched by his local car wash - DOH!!!!! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chongo said:


> Wow, great detail on a lovely car! Well done mate.


Cheers Chongo!


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

that work from the bodyshop mate  great turn around. hand waxing though?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Yep you can hand wax! I.e. no applicator pads.

And yes, bodyshop woes.


----------

